# Crybaby Blues



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Used to have a Crybaby Wah many moons ago (sold it as it was a huge tone sucker) and I got the urge to play some Hendrix. Went over to my local shop and picked up one of the basic models for $120. Well it worked great for an hour or so then the switch started going. After another 30 minutes the switch would no longer depress at all. What is Dunlop producing these days?Took it back and they offered to replace it, got a store credit instead, no luck with Crybabies for me!!!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

That sucks, I got my crybaby around ten years ago. It was my first pedal not long after I got my first electric. I didn't even ask for it, my parents got me it for my b-day I think. I just remember getting and my dad telling me I'll love it, He was right. I'll never sell it, I dont use it alot anymore but it's still good. It has had the crap beat out of it and it works like it was new.


----------



## alldz (Jun 28, 2006)

Is there anyone around that actually fixes these things? My cousin gave me one years ago which didn't really work and I've recently dug it out of storage. :confused-smiley-010


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Used to have a Crybaby Wah many moons ago (sold it as it was a huge tone sucker) and I got the urge to play some Hendrix. Went over to my local shop and picked up one of the basic models for $120. Well it worked great for an hour or so then the switch started going. After another 30 minutes the switch would no longer depress at all. What is Dunlop producing these days?Took it back and they offered to replace it, got a store credit instead, no luck with Crybabies for me!!!


That price sound high for the basic model. A friend of mine had a new one that really sucked too. Mine's about ten years old, much better.


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

alldz said:


> Is there anyone around that actually fixes these things? My cousin gave me one years ago which didn't really work and I've recently dug it out of storage. :confused-smiley-010


They use very simple circuit and any tech should be able to fix it. What brand and model do you own?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> That sucks, I got my crybaby around ten years ago. It was my first pedal not long after I got my first electric. I didn't even ask for it, my parents got me it for my b-day I think. I just remember getting and my dad telling me I'll love it, He was right. I'll never sell it, I dont use it alot anymore but it's still good. It has had the crap beat out of it and it works like it was new.



I've had good luck with my Dunlop Crybaby as well. It has never failed me and it must be fifteen years old at least.

I'm not using it currently (Vox Tonelab SE) but I know it will work when I need it to.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've got three crybabys. Love all of them (now I have modded them for my tastes) and they have never let me down. The circuit is very simple and as was stated above any tech should be able to fix it, especially with all the info on them on the net.

I changed the switches out on mine as I made all mine true bypass. I've heard from a friend of mine that works at a local music store that they have had a few bad switches on some of their new ones.

Used crybabys around here go fairly cheap when they show up. A friend of mine just picked up one for $40.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a second hand one that I like somewhat, but I rarely ever use it because of the terrible tone sucking. Mine actually quit working for the previous owner (like no sound in the on position) and he had it fixed by a tech.

they sell new for 99$ at the store I work at, and paid 60 used


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

The only crybaby I own is a thomas Organ model made in California with the TDK inductor. I've wired it for TB and it sounds great. If your going new..Vox is the best choice. They are easily modded for TB and anything else. I have worked on a few of the dunlop models and don't have much good to say about them. There was one a guy brought to me and i basically gutted it and built him a Vox style with TB and a 3 pos selector for the sweep caps. He left a happy camper....


----------



## sense_of_henry (Mar 4, 2006)

I got my cry baby exactly 12 years ago this Tuesday. It was my 15th birthday present. I have always loved it. Sure, it has its downfalls but I can't see myself ever getting rid of it. It will be replaced on my board, but not in my heart .


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

PaulS said:


> The only crybaby I own is a thomas Organ model made in California with the TDK inductor. I've wired it for TB and it sounds great. If your going new..Vox is the best choice. They are easily modded for TB and anything else. I have worked on a few of the dunlop models and don't have much good to say about them. There was one a guy brought to me and i basically gutted it and built him a Vox style with TB and a 3 pos selector for the sweep caps. He left a happy camper....


Paul, I read in another thread that you experimented with the red and yellow fasels. What are your impressions regarding each one and how they manage compared to current production inductors?

I have a unloaded "modable wah" PCB that I plan to load one of these day.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

The ones I used were the new ones, I preferred the red sound to the yellow but if your board allows for them in series that is the way to go, a nice fat tone. Play with the value for the sweep cap .0082 - .022 and see what you like best. The fasels are better than the standard inductors they use. I also tried the fulltone halo style and it gave good results.


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the information Paul.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

That's why I bought a Weeping Demon.:food-smiley-004:


----------

